# Jimmy Page



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

More insentive to practice your guitar. Jimmy is dating a 25 year old.http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-age-dinner-Nando-s.html?ito=social-facebook


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2015)

Now worth an estimated £80million ..
Not sure if guitar playing would really matter much. lol


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected][email protected]@@ I love nandos!!!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Nandos does some of the best chicken. It's best to buy their sauce and grill chicken thighs over charcoal. 

I totally understand him. Score +1 Mr. Page.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Good on him. If I can date a 25 year old when I'm 71, I will. Long live rock n roll. Although I think net worth has more to do with it than rock n roll.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

@Moosehead - what's not to like about charcoal grilled chicken with a Nando's sauce?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

it was in the local paper last week...here's the link...
http://www.thewhig.com/2015/01/12/jimmy-page-71-dating-25-year-old-actress

i don't get the paper in hard copy so i read it online when i can...if only to read the ridiculous comments that get posted...this one...so far is the one to top if for the year...its a comment for this article..



> *My gawd this person hasn't aged well. Rock'n'roll lifestyle, substances, who knows...
> Page doesn't look that great either..*.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Good on him. If I can date a 25 year old when I'm 71, I will. Long live rock n roll. Although I think net worth has more to do with it than rock n roll.


im only 32 and I still cant date 25 years.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I look at 25 year olds who date 70+ year old rich dudes as whores...but maybe it's love and I am just cynical.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> I look at 25 year olds who date 70+ year old rich dudes as whores...but maybe it's love and I am just cynical.


Or perhaps HE is immature, using women to cling to youth, and not capable of a serious relationship. (Why _only_ blame it on her using such sexist language?).

I don't see this as a "wow, hope that is me someday" I just think "what possibly could come of this and why would either be seriously interested in the other." It's like a 50 year old man in skinny jeans and a sideways ball cap, thinking he looks cool instead of desperate and sad.

TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think you're looking at it the wrong way. The point is he is an old saggy, half brain dead 70 year old closing in on death banging a semi hot 25 year old. What's there not to like? There is no chance that it is a serious and long lasting love affair. Well maybe .001 %. Doubtful though. LOL



traynor_garnet said:


> Or perhaps HE is immature, using women to cling to youth, and not capable of a serious relationship. (Why _only_ blame it on her using such sexist language?).
> 
> I don't see this as a "wow, hope that is me someday" I just think "what possibly could come of this and why would either be seriously interested in the other." It's like a 50 year old man in skinny jeans and a sideways ball cap, thinking he looks cool instead of desperate and sad.
> 
> TG


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

It's all up to opinion TG, perhaps you are right OR perhaps Jimmy is just taking advantage of the opportunities afforded him...he doesn't have to have a 70 year old woman so he finds a young thing that will accept him because he's rich. That's the way I see it.

Perhaps she can Heather Mills him. Perhaps Jimmy is too crafty. Perhaps it's real. There are many 'perhaps' scenarios. I tend to think she's there for the money (hence, a whore) and he's there for the young body (hence, a male and you can add some extra descriptors). 

Bottom line: if he was just an old non-famous guitarist with no money, would she be 'dating' him?

There for money: prostitute without the courage to admit it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Frankly I dont worry about relationships other than my own except for those of family and close friends...

Anyone else?


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Budda said:


> Frankly I dont worry about relationships other than my own except for those of family and close friends...
> 
> Anyone else?


Agreed

This thread is dumber than TMZ


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Technically as they're both over 18 they aren't doing anything against the law, but yes, a 70 year old dating a 25 year old is well into creepy territory in my mind.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Agreed. This thread might be a TMZ story in development. Or may spawn a new "Reality" Series. We definitely need more of those.

- - - Updated - - -

But who is the creepy one???



Milkman said:


> Technically as they're both over 18 they aren't doing anything against the law, but yes, a 70 year old dating a 25 year old is well into creepy territory in my mind.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Agreed. This thread might be a TMZ story in development. Or may spawn a new "Reality" Series. We definitely need more of those.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> But who is the creepy one???


Both, but the 70 year old should bloody well know better.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i guess all you guys forgot that jimmy ALWAYS liked em young. he wasn't afraid of jailbait, either. funny how some guys do it and get a free pass somehow.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

As long as everybody is happy. She gets to live a high fallootin' lifestyle and he gets some hot young pussie for those long cold nights in the mansion. Or maybe they just like to read poetry together and philosophize about the universe over a bottle of wine. Either way, win win.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't you people have more important things to worry about who Jimmy Page is dating or whatever? Who really cares!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Frankly I dont worry about relationships other than my own except for those of family and close friends...
> 
> Anyone else?





Disbeat said:


> Agreed
> 
> This thread is dumber than TMZ


Double agreed. I don't even know why I'm here on this thread. Goodbye.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Double agreed. I don't even know why I'm here on this thread. Goodbye.


Probably for the same reason people peek at car wrecks when they drive by. Just can't help it. 

Mai vote that this thread gets deleted.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

adcandour said:


> @Moosehead - what's not to like about charcoal grilled chicken with a Nando's sauce?


My bad. Damn phone and my clumsy fingers gave you a thumbs down. 
Ive never had nandos chicken. Uk only chain?

JP likes the fire bush. He has good taste.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Don't you people have more important things to worry about who Jimmy Page is dating or whatever? Who really cares!


LOL, I don't, but we both posted in the thread so how unimportant is it really?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lola said:


> Don't you people have more important things to worry about who Jimmy Page is dating or whatever? Who really cares!


I think people care about this stuff because they're driven by curiosity of the social aspect. It's kind of an impulse to know about the extremes of relationships, especially when it involves either someone they know personally or someone who is a celebrity or influence. Something outside our norm can be a magnet for open speculation.

And yes, I have more important things to do.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Well this is a guitar forum and the greatest rock and roll guitar player to ever walk the planet is in the news so I would say it is relevant. But once again the radical feminists have put a damper on a story relavant to the guitar world. Most of the nay sayers add up to nothing more than snot on Jimmy's boots ,have a good day all.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

You're missing the point Why is she a "whore" whereas he is a "male." Why the double standard? It's the old "boys will be boys" rhetoric that allows men do what ever they want, while women are judged negatively for anything remotely close.

The only reason I commented here was to counter the entire "bro co", "attta boy", comments that think "banging" (as so eloquently stated above) somebody 1/4 of your age is some type of accomplishment worthy of praise and admiration. I think his actions and some people's reactions to it are just sad and juvenile, or at best just a tired set stereotypes and cliches about men and women.

As for the TMZ comments, honestly I don't really care who he dates. I didn't post for the sake of gossip.

Anyway, back to guitars.



smorgdonkey said:


> It's all up to opinion TG, perhaps you are right OR perhaps Jimmy is just taking advantage of the opportunities afforded him...he doesn't have to have a 70 year old woman so he finds a young thing that will accept him because he's rich. That's the way I see it.
> 
> Perhaps she can Heather Mills him. Perhaps Jimmy is too crafty. Perhaps it's real. There are many 'perhaps' scenarios. I tend to think she's there for the money (hence, a whore) and he's there for the young body (hence, a male and you can add some extra descriptors).
> 
> ...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LMAO, well as a tiny portion of the snot on jimmy's boot I must humbly apologize for casting aspersions toward the god of classic rock.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow TG!

You seem really worked up about this. As long as they are two consenting adults no matter what their age, who are you to judge? You kind of sound like Jimmy Page stole your girlfriend or something.

All of my comments were made in jest. While they may have been "juvenile" (I won't add "sad" because that's simply your opinion), I'm young at heart and plan to stay that way. I don't need a the "morality police" to rain on my parade.

:sFun_dancing:


As for the use of "banging" (you seem particularly offended by that comment), maybe I should have said something like "having loving sexual intercourse". But you know what, that really doesn't flow.



traynor_garnet said:


> You're missing the point Why is she a "whore" whereas he is a "male." Why the double standard? It's the old "boys will be boys" rhetoric that allows men do what ever they want, while women are judged negatively for anything remotely close.
> 
> The only reason I commented here was to counter the entire "bro co", "attta boy", comments that think "banging" (as so eloquently stated above) somebody 1/4 of your age is some type of accomplishment worthy of praise and admiration. I think his actions and some people's reactions to it are just sad and juvenile, or at best just a tired set stereotypes and cliches about men and women.
> 
> ...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well he's not the first to be so off balance with someone age-wise (Hugh Hefner comes to mind). However it's his business I guess. Personally I wouldn't want that because I'd be thinking "hey, I'm an old wrinkly guy and this young girl cannot possibly be attracted to me for anything but money and fame and that just makes me feel used and unloved".

Having said that, my mind may change if I find myself in similar circumstances 20 years from now.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

It's all about the power, money and influence that Mr. Page has. I doubt that she is in love with him but maybe! You just never know!

I guess this story piques our interest because of the extreme differences in age.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It piques our interest, because we are rubberneckers. 

I have a hard time with the nosiness in this world, but I'm still friendly.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm neither "worked up" nor "judging" JP. I am simply pointing out a number of different problematic assumptions and double standards that inhere within many of the posts in this thread. I never offered or desired to police or rain on you or anyone else. 



Stratin2traynor said:


> Wow TG!
> 
> You seem really worked up about this. As long as they are two consenting adults no matter what their age, who are you to judge? You kind of sound like Jimmy Page stole your girlfriend or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> You're missing the point Why is she a "whore" whereas he is a "male." Why the double standard? It's the old "boys will be boys" rhetoric that allows men do what ever they want, while women are judged negatively for anything remotely close.
> 
> The only reason I commented here was to counter the entire "bro co", "attta boy", comments that think "banging" (as so eloquently stated above) somebody 1/4 of your age is some type of accomplishment worthy of praise and admiration. I think his actions and some people's reactions to it are just sad and juvenile, or at best just a tired set stereotypes and cliches about men and women.
> 
> ...


No, you're the one missing things...and adding to what I have said. I never gave him any 'atta boy' slaps on the back, and when I said he's a male, I was using the term in the manner that he is only meeting up to the low standards that males have set for the gender in general and also left the back end open to you (or anyone else) adding additional descriptive terms to follow. 

He's taking advantage of his position in life and banging someone who could be his grandchild.

She's a whore.

No double-standard...they are both deplorable and will likely get out of the relationship what they both want. Prostitute and John.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Stratin2traynor said:


> You kind of sound like Jimmy Page stole your girlfriend or something.


i dunno about you guys, but if jimmy page stole my g/f i would brag about it. just think. you're looking through some guitar magazine online. an article shows pagey and your old g/f strolling in some quaint setting. forever after you could say you had page's woman before he did. first is first. just sayin....


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

BTW TG, I fully understand how the text alone in my posts without the tone of how I would have said it in a room, could be taken that I am being harder on her than him. 

But...here is a scenario:

Consider a bunch of 71 year old dudes asking her out who aren't rich and famous. How many does she date?

Consider her asking out the same guys. How many say yes?

I think the numbers would be quite lop-sided. It's the same old story - the woman always decides and I just happen to think that she decided, in this case, that money made her mind up...or maybe Jimmy is just a really magnetic personality and all kinds of 25 year old girls think he's hot.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


> i dunno about you guys, but if jimmy page stole my g/f i would brag about it. just think. you're looking through some guitar magazine online. an article shows pagey and your old g/f strolling in some quaint setting. forever after you could say you had page's woman before he did. first is first. just sayin....


I would rather trade my wife for just one of his guitars.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> I would rather trade my wife for just one of his guitars.


Better divorce her first because she'd be entitled to half. 

It's useless without a neck


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Better divorce her first because she'd be entitled to half.
> 
> It's useless without a neck


I'll take his double-neck and she can go sit on his vintage violin bow (assuming it's still working).


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I would rather trade my wife for just one of his guitars.


This is so funny. Maybe she's just a gold digger! I just assume she would be. Correct me if I am wrong!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm all about the whole "love is love" thing, but this is your text book gold digger. 

As long as nobody is under any other illusion, no laws are being broken.

Creepy? Hell yeah. She could easily be his grand daughter's BFF.

Just because you _can_ doesn't mean you should, but hey, as most here have said in other words, when it comes to Page, I'm only interested in his music.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

This sums it up for me.

The sad thing is I doubt this thread would have made it this far if it were something about his musical merits as opposed to his love life.



Milkman said:


> I'm all about the whole "love is love" thing, but this is your text book gold digger.
> 
> As long as nobody is under any other illusion, no laws are being broken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lola said:


> This is so funny. Maybe she's just a gold digger! I just assume she would be. Correct me if I am wrong!


I'll have to correct you - I'm just being a goof. She's the furthest thing from a gold digger. 

Anything I say about my wife is to be taken jokingly. :smile-new:


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm glad I see no problem with this. As far as 'creepy' goes, she's 46 years younger than him....so. No creepier to me than if I had a girlfriend 46 years younger than me. Nothing illegal with that or immoral. A gold digger? From what I can tell they went to a fast food chicken restaurant for his birthday. Then they went home and maybe did a remake of the Lemon Song. Could just be friends with benefits.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I'll have to correct you - I'm just being a goof. She's the furthest thing from a gold digger.
> 
> Anything I say about my wife is to be taken jokingly. :smile-new:


e 

NO not your wife silly. JP's girlfriend is the typical gold digger. Do you honestly think that she's going out with him because he's hot, or it's the hottest sex she's ever had in her life? I think NOT! It's the money, honey!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> I'm glad I see no problem with this. As far as 'creepy' goes, she's 46 years younger than him....so. No creepier to me than if I had a girlfriend 46 years younger than me. Nothing illegal with that or immoral. A gold digger? From what I can tell they went to a fast food chicken restaurant for his birthday. Then they went home and maybe did a remake of the Lemon Song. Could just be friends with benefits.


Hmmm, like me dating an 8 year old. No, not creepy I guess.

Yes, I know it's not the same as they're both adults, but......and, just because they ate at a fast food joint doesn't mean she isn't working on her future.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Makes him look like an old fool, and a fool and his money are soon parting...........


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Keep her away from the gear Jimmy! FFS!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sulphur said:


> Keep her away from the gear Jimmy! FFS!


ROTFLMFAO! 

My morale perspective tells me this is JUST WRONG! Nothing less, nothing more! Really now!!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Accept2 said:


> Makes him look like an old fool, and a fool and his money are soon parting...........


He's 71, has a bunch of money, a couple of x wives and still has a really big bunch of money. He's probably not too worried.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> No, you're the one missing things...and adding to what I have said. I never gave him any 'atta boy' slaps on the back, and when I said he's a male, I was using the term in the manner that he is only meeting up to the low standards that males have set for the gender in general and also left the back end open to you (or anyone else) adding additional descriptive terms to follow.
> 
> He's taking advantage of his position in life and banging someone who could be his grandchild.
> 
> ...


I think your original meaning is clear and there is some retroactive “rewriting” going on here. Lines like “he doesn't _have to have_ a 70 year old woman”, referring to her as a “young _thing_”, and repeated use of the terms “whore” and “prostitute” ( without any original mention of Johns) belies your later recasting.

If you want to analyze this in terms of power that is fine, but do it both ways. Jimmy has money and power, sure. The interesting question, however, is “_why_ would a woman find it ‘desirable’ to date a man three times her age”? IOW, how does such an action/strategy make sense in relation to women’s’ continued inequality vis a vie men? Does a world in which women don’t earn as much as men, are often not taken as seriously as men, are oversexualized by men, hit glass ceilings in their careers, and are not offered the same opportunities as men, have anything to do with a woman’s ‘decision’ to do this? I am not defending her (nor do I know her true intentions) but to simply glaze over all these facts/problems with the word “whore” is vulgar at best; it is a product of an unequal power dynamic much larger than two individual people.

Your example about the majority of 71 year olds wanting to date a 25 year old woman (yet not vice versa) is once again telling in terms of power. _Why _would older men want a women their granddaughters’ age? _Why_ would men, collectively, want to be with someone they are assured to by more experienced than, more wise, and generally more in control: because _it gives them power_ in the relationship. Rather than noting that older men “_don't have to have_ a 70 year old woman” it might be more interesting to ask, “why don’t men want to be with somebody their equal”? Why wouldn’t it be attractive to be with somebody who is your equal in terms of experience, wisdom, and life skills? 

There seems to be an insecurity and fear of giving up an aged based axis of power. Money and fame are obvious sources of power, but the more general group dynamic you unintentionally note (older men/younger women) is the much more interesting and hidden relation of power at work here. None of the posts above even hinted at this more dubious form of power and simply portrayed her as a whore getting “banged” As I said in my original post, I see this want/desire to be with somebody much younger as sad and desperate; _man up_ and risk being with an equal and stop hiding behind your penis and insecurities. Or we could just keep up the “bro co” dogma of “who wouldn’t want to bang a young chick.”

This is my last post on this. Go wild everyone.

TG


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

What a sad perspective. I'm glad I don't live in your world. 



traynor_garnet said:


> I think your original meaning is clear and there is some retroactive “rewriting” going on here. Lines like “he doesn't _have to have_ a 70 year old woman”, referring to her as a “young _thing_”, and repeated use of the terms “whore” and “prostitute” ( without any original mention of Johns) belies your later recasting.
> 
> If you want to analyze this in terms of power that is fine, but do it both ways. Jimmy has money and power, sure. The interesting question, however, is “_why_ would a woman find it ‘desirable’ to date a man three times her age”? IOW, how does such an action/strategy make sense in relation to women’s’ continued inequality vis a vie men? Does a world in which women don’t earn as much as men, are often not taken as seriously as men, are oversexualized by men, hit glass ceilings in their careers, and are not offered the same opportunities as men, have anything to do with a woman’s ‘decision’ to do this? I am not defending her (nor do I know her true intentions) but to simply glaze over all these facts/problems with the word “whore” is vulgar at best; it is a product of an unequal power dynamic much larger than two individual people.
> 
> ...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> I think your original meaning is clear and there is some retroactive “rewriting” going on here. Lines like “he doesn't _have to have_ a 70 year old woman”, referring to her as a “young _thing_”, and repeated use of the terms “whore” and “prostitute” ( without any original mention of Johns) belies your later recasting.
> 
> Your example about the majority of 71 year olds wanting to date a 25 year old woman (yet not vice versa) is once again telling in terms of power. _Why _would older men want a women their granddaughters’ age? _Why_ would men, collectively, want to be with someone they are assured to by more experienced than, more wise, and generally more in control: because _it gives them power_ in the relationship. Rather than noting that older men “_don't have to have_ a 70 year old woman” it might be more interesting to ask, “why don’t men want to be with somebody their equal”? Why wouldn’t it be attractive to be with somebody who is your equal in terms of experience, wisdom, and life skills?


There is no retroactive rewriting going on. The 'he doesn't have to' line is spoken from his perspective and coupled with the entire 'banging' topic along with answering why he wouldn't want to date someone his own age speaks to and is answered by the fact that his desires in the relationship are shallow. That is the loudest part of the conversation for me-equal to her being a whore. 

If she's dating him for power that's even worse on her IMO unless she is somehow music industry related employed. If she has nothing to do with a profession in which Jimmy is involved then the 'power dynamic' is greatly diminished and far removed from a Ghomeshi or Cosby sort of situation (and I am still pissed that the Ghomeshi thread got locked-piece of crap that Jian is).

I will say it again: she's a prostitute without the courage or desperation... one of those is a good thing. The main issue is that you seem to think that I fire an insult at the girl and give Jimmy a pass. I don't give Jimmy a pass at all. The difference is that I think that the negative aspects of the situation that can be attributed to Jimmy in this situation go with out saying. WITH OUT SAYING. Is it pathetic on many levels? Is it desperate? Is it little red sports car multiplied by 1000? Is it a bunch of other things too? Goes with out saying. Or maybe they are in love.

Perhaps she is just stupid. I don't know. As I said previously, there are many 'perhaps scenarios' including the highly unlikely "it's real". Is she another Anna Nicole Smith and 'not in it for the money'? Yeah. I can only imagine the introductions to her friends...ffs....and to her much younger parents (especially if they aren't Led Zep fans)...another ffs.


----------

